# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  ALDI Multi-tool

## Bloss

ALDI Multitool ALDI - special buys from sat 11 feb - hurry, limited stocks in store* yet another configuration for blade mounting! But for a DIYer with an occasional need and ALDI's usually passable quality (for what they are) at $40 what's to lose!

----------


## nww1969

Don't forget their 125mm grinder for $24.99 
Had a look at the shop front sale poster (Big) and had clear pic of the multi tool,the fitting looked unusual,different 
to bosch and Ozito so not sure how you would go about replacements.

----------


## Bloss

yes - I've got a couple of the ALDI grinders I paid $40 for and they are fine

----------


## stevoh741

> Don't forget their 125mm grinder for $24.99 
> Had a look at the shop front sale poster (Big) and had clear pic of the multi tool,the fitting looked unusual,different 
> to bosch and Ozito so not sure how you would go about replacements.

  replacements? lol. Throw away and buy another

----------


## Ozcar

> . . .the fitting looked unusual,different to bosch and Ozito so not sure how you would go about replacements.

  Chuck the whole thing out? 
It is not even the same as the one they were selling a few months ago, which was $69.99, but came with more accessories. ALDI - special buys from sat 08 oct - hurry, limited stocks in store*

----------


## Ozcar

I had a look at one of these when I was in Aldi today. I noticed that unlike the one they sold before, this one does not seem to have a speed control. 
I'm not familiar with the blade fittings on these sort of things so I don't know if it is the same as any other makes. The blades have one central hole with four smaller equally spaced holes around it. 
They were selling at a great rate though, and were sold out in about 35 minutes.

----------

